# My car of the day, 2017 Subaru BRZ



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

These are new images of Subaru's new BRZ which will have improved handling, a few extra horses, new features and styling tweaks. Most of the upgrades have come from Scion FR - S in which the Scion brand has met it's demise. Subaru promises enhanced performance of over 200 BHP with 156 LB of torque from it's 2.0 liter Boxer engine. There is also a new aluminium intake manifold and a redesigned exhaust manifold for increased air flow. All models get a revised chassis with updated coil springs and dampers along with a larger rear stabilizer bar. If you demand better handling then you can opt for the performance package that's available on the limited trim which adds Brembo brakes, performance shocks and bespoke 17 inch black alloy wheels. Like the Toyota GT 86, Subaru have made subtle tweaks to the BRZ's appearance, mainly on the front end with a redesigned bumper and headlights and optional LED fog lights while at the back it gets LED tail lamps. Completing the styling tweaks are some mild changes inside like a 4.2 inch LCD display, a redesigned steering wheel and new controls.

Like it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good little cars. 

White does it no favours. Look a bit dull in white.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Let me be the first , not enough power from standard (yes i know it handles, rear wheel drive etc etc etc, just IMO).


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

182_Blue said:


> Let me be the first , not enough power from standard (yes i know it handles, rear wheel drive etc etc etc, just IMO).


Agree whole heartedly, I've driven a few of these now, a couple in anger  and they do run out of steam pretty quick. The really are well balanced car though and the driving position is the best I've ever been in.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice, I agree with Kerr that white doesn't suit them though.

Put a supercharger on it and I'm sure it'll be quite nippy


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Too slow.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

funny how people say its too slow yet it'll probably be right behind you at the next set of traffic lights.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

The front reminds me of porsche and the rear reminds me of a new toyota GT86


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

182_Blue said:


> Let me be the first , not enough power from standard (yes i know it handles, rear wheel drive etc etc etc, just IMO).


I'm of this opinion too


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

as above beat me to it looks just like a GT86


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

For something in sports car guise they are low on bhp, most hot hatches now have at least 200 bhp. Not knocking them, I really like them, and I drive a 200 bhp 2.0 na. Just stating the obvious.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't like the huge reflector in the rear diffuser or spoiler otherwise it's nice


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2016)

Not keen on the rear spoiler, but other than that I think they are great. Can't decide if they have too little power or not. At least you'd get to drive it flat out for the majority of the time. Not sure the same could be said for most modern performance cars, even though I'd sell body parts for an M2 .


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a silly little abarth which would leave one of these cars for dead. For something with 200 bhp and rwd, it is stupidly slow at 7.6s.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> I have a silly little abarth which would leave one of these cars for dead. For something with 200 bhp and rwd, it is stupidly slow at 7.6s.


They are faster than figures suggest. The claimed 0-60mph figures are slow. They have been tested well into the 6 second barrier and hit 100mph in 17 secs. The new one is supposed to be a bit faster again.

That's normal numbers for 200 bhp in a 1250kg car. It's as fast as a lot of cars that people think are much faster, yet would never question. It's also much more fun.

What they don't have is the torque of a turbocharged car to give the sensation of acceleration and they aren't so easy to drive briskly without pushing on. However when pushing on they are fun.

The little Mazda MX5 never hits criticism for lack of power. Most of them are only 125-150bhp and people are happy with them.

There is more to the driving experience than just raw power.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

7.6 secs to sixty - if it was 6.6 secs would most people be able to tell the difference - I doubt it. Too many people focus on raw figures that tell you nothing about driving dynamics, balance and fun.

Done a lot of track time in a GT86 - never once did I moan about lack of performance - too busy enjoying the chuckability / balance of the thing.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> 7.6 secs to sixty - if it was 6.6 secs would most people be able to tell the difference - I doubt it. Too many people focus on raw figures that tell you nothing about driving dynamics, balance and fun.
> 
> Done a lot of track time in a GT86 - never once did I moan about lack of performance - too busy enjoying the chuckability / balance of the thing.


I have to agree, many of us, me included get easily caught up in how fast a car can go and forget that a good or great performance car is all about how much fun you can have behind the wheel and driving dynamics.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have to agree, many of us, me included get easily caught up in how fast a car can go and forget that a good or great performance car is all about how much fun you can have behind the wheel and driving dynamics.
> 
> View attachment 47003


Thats why its so much fun in the classic mini's on the track days with a massive 95-115bhp


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes...... Simply yes....


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I actually quite like that - not too bothered by the 'performance' figures....more intrigued by the what I'd be cleaning and polishing every week; ie. the shape and design. :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have owned a Pearl White GT86 (essentially the same car as the BRZ) 
I know it's obviously not the new style as discussed here, but out of the current style I can honestly say the 'lack' of performance you dont really notice. 
I've never had so many people stop me to talk about a car, and when clean really looked the part.

Truly amazing driving cars.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't argue with anything anyone is saying but I just think for a car to look like that, with 2 huge exhausts poking out the back, performance figures are poor. Same can be said when you consider cost. 

I can certainly confirm they aren't anywhere near as quick as my little 500, at least in a straight line and this was before my remap... I left one for dead on a dual carriageway a while back when the guy pulled up beside me & tried to take me on. He didn't try to get back up beside me after that, was hilarious tbh.

No arguing it would be a different story on a track although my wee car would be no slouch either. For me the whole track argument doesn't work either, 98% of us drive our cars on the road, how they perform there is all that matters these days.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

182_Blue said:


> Let me be the first , not enough power from standard (yes i know it handles, rear wheel drive etc etc etc, just IMO).


^ This :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

dchapman88 said:


> I have owned a Pearl White GT86 (essentially the same car as the BRZ)
> I know it's obviously not the new style as discussed here, but out of the current style I can honestly say the 'lack' of performance you dont really notice.
> I've never had so many people stop me to talk about a car, and when clean really looked the part.
> 
> Truly amazing driving cars.


Completely agree. Ours has reignited our love for driving. People are too tied up with the willly waving contest of power.

I'm inclined to believe the US road tests when it comes to performance stats too.


----------



## mitsi boy (Jan 26, 2013)

I've got to say I'm with Brian. Let's be honest, how great a car is on track is completely irrelevant to 95% of us as it's rare (if ever) that it will ever get there. The most likely scenario is a traffic light grand prix, and like it or not it's going to get smoked by a lot of cars that IF it was on a track against it would out do them. 
I mean are you really going to push the limit of handling on a public road ? Really ? Of course not, or at least I hope not. But you are going to give it beans down a slip road or dual carriageway when someone else goads you. The BRZ and the GT86 are both stunning in my opinion but both are all shirt and no trousers. 
What would we be saying if an M4 had performance stats like this ? Cost is irrelevant. A car that looks as fast/good as this should have a bit more grunt.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The only problem for me is I can't see the gt86 as a daily, if anything you feel too much from the road with no padding at all in the seats imho and the passenger seat is ridiculously low with no adjustability.

Also not sure whether it was the cvt box, but on nsls constantly on and off power, probably easier in a manual.

I really like the way they look, but I couldn't deal with one as a daily.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Can't argue with anything anyone is saying but I just think for a car to look like that, with 2 huge exhausts poking out the back, performance figures are poor. Same can be said when you consider cost.
> 
> I can certainly confirm they aren't anywhere near as quick as my little 500, at least in a straight line and this was before my remap... I left one for dead on a dual carriageway a while back when the guy pulled up beside me & tried to take me on. He didn't try to get back up beside me after that, was hilarious tbh.
> 
> No arguing it would be a different story on a track although my wee car would be no slouch either. For me the whole track argument doesn't work either, 98% of us drive our cars on the road, how they perform there is all that matters these days.


But then one might argue that the Abarth 500, Im specifically referring to the 160hp one here is too slow for what it looks like with its performance tyres and big exhausts?!

Lets be honest, any 2 tonne premium SUV can go faster in a straight line and doesnt look like it would


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Two words.
Fuel , and
Fire
:devil:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

not driven a BRZ , but have driven both MX5 & GT86. These cars are B&C road screamers , they drive like they are on rails , daily driver or weekend toy they are worth the money.
Only thing that lets down the BRZ is the interior finish


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> But then one might argue that the Abarth 500, Im specifically referring to the 160hp one here is too slow for what it looks like with its performance tyres and big exhausts?!
> 
> Lets be honest, any 2 tonne premium SUV can go faster in a straight line and doesnt look like it would


But then you can't compare a 30k SUV to a 15k 500... for the money it is bang on where it should be performance wise. It doesn't really have many competitor's in its little class, niche car almost. Most premium SUVs also have 2.0L tdi engines now as the most popular, they certainly won't beat a 160 bhp abarth let alone the 180 competizione I have (mapped to 200bhp)

I see what you are getting at but it's not a suitable comparison. Comparing the abarth and brz is much more logical though. They two cars are very similar types of car, all be it ones a hot hatch, the other a roadster but both are all about driving and fun but also very comparable price wise.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I was thinking about these (and gt86) the other day, I do like them, and maybe a few years down the line I'd like to own one. Given the tail happy nature could finding one could be a nightmare once its a few years old? I mean, will the market be flooded with repaired ones with dodgy paintwork? 
Half of the ones I see round by me are driving by middle aged women. Do they know how to correct oversteer?
Or is there a decent esp system working away by default in the background, which motoring journalists turn off and leave off (as they do).
I think for fast road use I may prefer to fit some wider rubber, specifically to the rear.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RWD doesn't eat people. 

Even on high powered RWD cars unless you turn off the traction/stability control systems they won't step out of line easily. 

Even with it half off it's still going to save you most of the time.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Just found the perfect video to illustrate that point





Didn't realise how affective it could be. I've never owned a rwd car ever in my life, for fears that with my driving style, I'll end up in a hedge backwards, upside down and possibly on fire too


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Also popping up on YouTube are vids like these

Gt86 vs a 158 bhp fwd (presumably) Audi TT from a standing start.






Gt86 vs a mx5 
Not even close





Still like them though, just trolling


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

turbosnoop said:


> Just found the perfect video to illustrate that point
> Toyota 86 Traction Control Demonstration [SKIDPAD] - YouTube
> 
> Didn't realise how affective it could be. I've never owned a rwd car ever in my life, for fears that with my driving style, I'll end up in a hedge backwards, upside down and possibly on fire too


Uh really? There's loads which are from 2013.

Understeer is very very dull, presumably if that is an fn2 and it's like the ep3, you do have to push to point of silly to even provoke understeer right?

The whole reason they have thin tyres at the back is so it lets go a bit easier iirc.

Think rwd is a good idea rather than fwd/4wd, teaches sensibility and control, especially if there's no weight over the rear axle.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

RisingPower said:


> Uh really? There's loads which are from 2013.
> 
> Understeer is very very dull, presumably if that is an fn2 and it's like the ep3, you do have to push to point of silly to even provoke understeer right?
> 
> ...


Under steer and fn2's is a touchy subject online :lol:
But I've never had under steer on the public road, that I can't put down to an uneven surface, and I drive pretty hard when its safe to do so :devil:
But yes I'd like to try rwd as I like a challenge. 
I like cars to go exactly where I point them, that's why I'd probably prefer wider tyres. On a track I'd quite happily take the thinner tyres and hoon about


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2016)

I think the fear of RWD cars is unfounded. You are probably just as likely to be able to provoke understeer in the FWD car as oversteer in a RWD car. Yet, not many seem to worry about careering off road in a FWD car.

Standing starts are very artificial and in this instance, the turbo'd cars are demonstrating how increased low and mid-range torque improves acceleration off the line. Stick them on a slalom/handling course and the results would be very different, especially where the TT is concerned.

Edit - oops, the MX-5 is NA and quite a lot lighter than the BRZ :/


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

turbosnoop said:


> Under steer and fn2's is a touchy subject online :lol:
> But I've never had under steer on the public road, that I can't put down to an uneven surface, and I drive pretty hard when its safe to do so :devil:
> But yes I'd like to try rwd as I like a challenge.
> I like cars to go exactly where I point them, that's why I'd probably prefer wider tyres. On a track I'd quite happily take the thinner tyres and hoon about


It's a very light car and I think on public roads if it didn't go where you were pointing it, you would probably not be driving safe for public roads anyway.

Oversteer was quite easy to provoke in the 350z, less so in the m3 except for when parts were broken, very difficult to provoke understeer in the ep3 unless you were being silly, given the fn2 is heavier I'd expect it easier.

There are a lot of people who come flying round blind bends with a lot of understeer and overtake on crests of blind bends.

I don't get the fear of rwd though.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

RisingPower said:


> There are a lot of people who come flying round blind bends with a lot of understeer and overtake on crests of blind bends.


Yes I've seen people do things like that when driving myself, and that's not anything like how I drive. Sometimes I'm so safe and cautious I think I might be frustrating any one in the car with me. I drive cross country on a fast A road everyday to and from work. I know every crest, twist, blind corner/junction there is off by heart 
The best overtaking points are memorised too


----------

